# Anyone......?



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow! This section is about as dead as Paris Hilton's singing career!!:lame: Anyone around the South Seattle/Tukwila area?


----------



## 1redz (Apr 4, 2010)

mrmoose said:


> Wow! This section is about as dead as Paris Hilton's singing career!!:lame: Anyone around the South Seattle/Tukwila area?



yup i am:waving:


----------



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh, hey! Any Nissan get togethers soon around here?


----------



## 1redz (Apr 4, 2010)

I have been asking around there may be one on the 25 of this month I believe but I won't know for a couple days, hopefully I will have finished my z this week so I can go.


----------

